# Ladies are you liking this bag??



## bCreative (Jul 8, 2008)

The Chanel â€˜2.55 With Exterior Pocketsâ€™












It could be yours for the low price of $6,795!! Get it before it runs out!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 8, 2008)

eeek. I'm not a fan. It's kind of disturbing, lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 8, 2008)

The "exterior pockets" look silly. lol.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 8, 2008)

i dont think it will be running out anytime soon.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I'm not a fan.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh dear.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 8, 2008)

I do not like it


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 8, 2008)

I wouldn't buy this horror if it was in my price range. Definitely a miss in my book.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 8, 2008)

omg what the hell is that


----------



## internetchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh wow, that's super fugly.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 8, 2008)

Lmao.

That's a mutant bag.


----------



## Arielle123 (Jul 8, 2008)

Um no. You couldn't pay me to carry that. Are people actually paying that much for such an ugly bag?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 8, 2008)

Yuck...those exterior pockets look like little wallets velcroed to the bag.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 8, 2008)

No its ugly


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 8, 2008)

hahahaa

ill pass


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 8, 2008)

and the answer is NO!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 8, 2008)

wow not one person likes it so far lol!


----------



## Karren (Jul 9, 2008)

Not at all....... Sorry


----------



## ivette (Jul 9, 2008)

no, i don't like it at all


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 9, 2008)

.. ew (to put it nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## monniej (Jul 9, 2008)

that's awful! lol~ i don't like it at all.


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope... don't like it. It DOES look like a mutant bag. GOOD ONE!!!

is it really a chanel bag? looks counterfeit to me.


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2008)

i love chanel bags...but this one is a "no,no"


----------



## woow (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

no, i don't like this.


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 21, 2008)

it's not my type.....


----------



## Anthea (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh wow, that is one ugly bag/s


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL, that's the freakiest bag I've ever seen.


----------



## Neeky (Aug 21, 2008)

eewer !! I just want to rip them off !! It's as if the bag gave birth to five youngs chanels..


----------



## moccah (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn the day that I will pay almost $7000,- for a thing like that they must shoot me....

I will probably have that much money by than that I dont know what to buy anymore

Its kinda ugly


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 21, 2008)

That is too ugly!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 30, 2008)

that's ugly.


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 30, 2008)

it looks too chaotic. I can see what they were trying to do but they didn't pick a very good design.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 31, 2008)

no way lol


----------



## magosienne (Aug 31, 2008)

the pockets on the outside are funny, but the rest is just ugly.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 31, 2008)

I cannot believe Chanel would make something that ugly! Blech!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 31, 2008)

hahahahah i liked it, the quilted detail, chain handle...until i scrolled down and saw the pockets.

that is one ugly bag..


----------



## Roxie (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't like it


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 1, 2008)

ooh... no no no! i'm sorry. is that a fake?


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2008)

for almost 7,000 i think its hideous.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think it's that bad. I've seen way, way worse. I'm not a fan but I can see why some people might like it.

Surprisingly, people go on waiting lists to get a lot of designer stuff because it runs out so fast.


----------



## muni (Oct 17, 2008)

wieeerd...hmmm no


----------



## McRubel (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Neeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's as if the bag gave birth to five youngs chanels.. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------

